# two towers extended edition



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Has found where they hid the trailer for the return of the king yet?


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I have it, but haven't checked out anything yet.

Are the extra 45 minutes worth it? The extra 30 definitely were in the Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

TT Easter Eggs: On the movie disc, select play movie, but do not press enter. instead, move down and the new line cinema logo will be selected. press enter to view them


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Nick.

CNSF,

I found about 20 minutes of the extended scenes to slow the movie WAY down. It's all worth it because it goes into more detail. But the pacing is a little different and not for the better IMHO. I can see why it was removed in the first place.

BTW, the DTS 6.1 sound track is AMAZING! Unfortunately I cheaped out when I got my Yamaha and only got the 5.1 channel unit. But at least it does DTS 6.1 matrix (5.1 with a mix of 6).

See ya
Tony


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

I disagree with you on the pacing issue Nick. I found the pacing of the theatrical cut as a little rushed and the extend edition was much more enjoyable.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Nick said:


> TT Easter Eggs: On the movie disc, select play movie, but do not press enter. instead, move down and the new line cinema logo will be selected. press enter to view them


Is this on the TT:Extended edition DVD? I can't seam to find it. Which of the two movie disks is it on?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> Is this on the TT:Extended edition DVD? I can't seam to find it. Which of the two movie disks is it on?


 Look for the 8/26/2003 release, UPC 65935-14827

Info and eggs from DVD Profiler www.dvdprofiler.com

Sort Title: Lord of the Rings 2 The Two Towers (WS) Region Coding: 1 Production Year: 2002 Director: Peter Jackson Rating: PG-13 Running Time: 179 min. DVD Release: 8/26/2003 Case Type: Keep Case Video Formats: Anamorphic Widescreen 2.35:1 Disc Formats: Single Sided, Dual Layered SRP: $44.99


----------

